# Abfragen und Variablen in einer batch-Datei



## shareware (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wer kann mir folgendes verraten?

Ich will in einer Batchdatei Abfragen (Eingabe des Users) einbauen. Wie lautet der Befehl dafür? Kann man auch das Eingegebene in eine Variable stecken? Wenn ja, wie? Kann man auch if-Abfragen in ein Batch-Script einbauen?

Am coolsten wäre ein Beispiel....

Gruß Alex


----------



## DreamDev (28. Januar 2004)

Moin,


laut meinen Infos kannst du in einer Batch Datei Variablen verwenden.
Und sie dann auch Abfragen.

Verarbeitung müsste dann so aussehen.


```
set user=Test
set group=Beispiel

:weiter1
if not %group% == Beispiel goto weiter2
if not exist g:\nul net use g: \\server\Daten

:weiter2
if not %user% == Test goto weiter5
if not exist f:\nul net use f: \\Anwender\Test
```


usw. ......


mit der Eingabe von Werten während der Verarbeitung habe ich keinerlei 
Erfahrung. Ist aber in einer solchen bat Datei eigentlich nicht der Sinn.

Cu
DreamDev


----------



## bithopper (3. Juni 2004)

*So geht's*

Ich hoffe, ich habe die Fragestellung nicht falsch verstanden, ich habe über Google zu diesem Forum und Beitrag gefunden.

Bei Windows XP und Windows 2000 kannst du in einer Batchdatei auf eine Eingabe warten und diese einer Variablen zuordnen. Der Befehl lautet 


```
set /p Variable=
```
Z. B.:

```
echo Bitte Benutzernamen eingeben
set /p Benutzer=
```

Jetzt hast du in der Variable %Benutzer% deine Eingabe, allerdings nur in deiner DOS-Session, wenn du das Eingabeaufforderungsfenster schließt, ist die Variable samt Inhalt weg.

Ich nutze das bei einer Batchdatei, mit der der Nutzer bei Bedarf Netzlaufwerke verbinden kann:


```
@echo Bitte geben Sie Ihr Passwort ein:
set /p passwort= 
net use f: \\Server\Freigabename /User:Domäne\%USERNAME% %passwort%
```

Beste Grüße

bithopper


----------

